# Cavendish house, Dudley, September 2014



## TranKmasT (Sep 15, 2014)

This place has been taunting me for years now as I pass it daily. Several recces over a few years finally paid off. Deep down I knew I'd be disappointed and ultimately I was. But it was an itch I just had to scratch.

The place used to house council and inland revenue offices. I think it was closed in the mid 90s.


Theres been numerous mentions over the years about "Dudley's Eyesore" being turned into a shopping complex but no big chain has actually stepped up to the challenge. For me personally I'd like to see a Greg's superstore on the 6th floor, maybe a costa on the 5th. I ought to write these ideas down.









































































Roof shots





Dudley Southern Bypass









Dudley's magnificent skyline where varied poundshops, cash'a'cheque shops and unique fast food eateries dominate the landscape.
Notice Cousins furniture to left. I once returned a sofa there as it didn't fit my mood.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2014)

Its supposed to be for the chop maybe with all the money that is been spent on Dudley town centre its slowed the council down! but having said that you,ve got some cracking photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 15, 2014)

Surprisingly unspoilt by graffiti, good find!
Thank you


----------



## krela (Sep 16, 2014)

Couldn't agree more, it can be really difficult to get a chai latte and a bean and sausage bake sometimes.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2014)

Lovely photos, those pigeons sure do love those upper floors! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like a great explore!


----------



## chazman (Sep 17, 2014)

you could get a good sized massage parlour in there. good shots,thanks


----------

